# LA/ SoCal fixed ride Jan 19th or 20th?



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Anyone up for a fixie ride the weekend of Jan 19-20? I have to be in LA on Friday, 18th and I'm going to stay over the weekend to do some riding. I stay in the beach cities area but I can travel anywhere...


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd love to ride, but the only fixie I have these days is the one that only goes on the track. Had to temporarily store my street/commuter fixie in my brother's garage in San Diego. Too many bikes for the apartment. Gotta keep the peace.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It doesn't have to be fixie....We just won't let you shift


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave, you say LA "beach cities." I assume you mean the Santa Monica area (my old stomping grounds). I'm now further south in the Huntington Beach area. Still could be done. Of course, we'll likely get our one and only "gully-washer" that weekend.

If it can be worked out, I'm game.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> Dave, you say LA "beach cities." I assume you mean the Santa Monica area (my old stomping grounds). I'm now further south in the Huntington Beach area. Still could be done. Of course, we'll likely get our one and only "gully-washer" that weekend.
> 
> If it can be worked out, I'm game.



Sorry, ...Redondo, Manhattan, Hermosa area..... As I said, I'm open to travel...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sorry, ...Redondo, Manhattan, Hermosa area..... As I said, I'm open to travel...


I'd be in. Could cruise down the path from Santa Monica and meet you wherever...


(ahhh, beach rides in winter  )


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

deal....or I'll ride up....I've never ridden east of the 405...

maybe LA area one day and orange county the next....hmmmmm


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*That too.*



Dave Hickey said:


> Sorry, ...Redondo, Manhattan, Hermosa area..... As I said, I'm open to travel...


Used to ride through there a lot on the way to loop Palos Verdes in the old club days. Nice, flat, and "bike friendly" between Marina Del Rey and P.V.

Where I am now, Pacific Coast Hwy between Newport Beach and Long Beach makes a great fixie ride. Lots of cyclists (particularly on weekends), and a wide shoulder make it nice despite the fairly fast car traffic.

Both of those rides give you views of the Pacific just about all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> deal....or I'll ride up....I've never ridden east of the 405...
> 
> maybe LA area one day and orange county the next....hmmmmm


There is no life east of the 405.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Count on it one of the days,....I've ridden from Seal Beach to San Clemente and back a couple of times... I really like riding PCH......

I just finalized the trip. I'm staying in the Homestead Suites in El Segundo...I'm open all day on Saturday and Sunday.... I'd like to meet as many RBRers as possible


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Count on it one of the days,....I've ridden from Seal Beach to San Clemente and back a couple of times... I really like riding PCH......
> 
> I just finalized the trip. I'm staying in the Homestead Suites in El Segundo...I'm open all day on Saturday and Sunday.... I'd like to meet as many RBRers as possible



El Segundo??? geeze..... but I suppose if it's OK for CSC it's OK. see if they will let you into the Home Depot Center/ADT Events Center velodrome... actually I just checked their website- there is a UCI World Cup track event going on 1/18-20, with the typical sched, i.e. evening events.  check it out, but be warned, no beer sold


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> I just finalized the trip. I'm staying in the Homestead Suites in El Segundo...I'm open all day on Saturday and Sunday.... I'd like to meet as many RBRers as possible


post-ride party at your mini-bar! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> El Segundo??? geeze..... but I suppose if it's OK for CSC it's OK. see if they will let you into the Home Depot Center/ADT Events Center velodrome... actually I just checked their website- there is a UCI World Cup track event going on 1/18-20, with the typical sched, i.e. evening events. check it out, but be warned, no beer sold


I knew those dates sounded familiar.....definitely plan on joining us at the track races! Sat. night?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> post-ride party at your mini-bar! :thumbsup:



Deal...... ADT Saturday night sounds like a plan.....I've never been inside


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> El Segundo??? geeze...



I know..... such an exciting and glamorous life I lead... ..My office is at Imperial and Douglas so it's a very short ride. Plus it's an easy ride to the beach...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Deal...... ADT Saturday night sounds like a plan.....I've never been inside



here's a preview:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I'll be able to make it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I may be able to join for a ride too!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool....We might have the makings of an official RBR ride...

Do a fixed ride Sat or Sun and go to ADT Saturday night..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Cool....We might have the makings of an official RBR ride...
> 
> Do a fixed ride Sat or Sun and go to ADT Saturday night..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Being that I regularly work Sat and Sun (retail you know), if we can get something finalized, I can get the day(s) off. This would be "way cool!"


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm in!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It sounds like we have a plan. Would Saturday or Sunday be better and where to meet?

Since I'm an out of towner, I don't know a central location(Marina Del Rey?)..

Help please.....


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm up for either Sat or Sun. And although it's against my religion, I will "drive to ride."

I haven't ridden the Southbay since 1993, and it would be nice to relive some fond memories. Seal Beach south would be nice also, but that's a little more problematic for the L.A. folks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> It sounds like we have a plan. Would Saturday or Sunday be better and where to meet? Since I'm an out of towner, I don't know a central location(Marina Del Rey?).. Help please.....


might be cool to make a day of it? Sat. ride then meet up at the track later on that night? Keep Sunday open for whatever... there will be more races if you choose to go back.

new thread in SoCal forum?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Works for me.......


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

i live in santa monica and i'd love to join you guys. so count me in too.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

excellent...... This is going to be fun


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Add Mapei*

to the list. But I gotta warn ya. I don't got any SS bikes.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm down with the ride. And I'll bring my fixie, too.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I see how it is.

The weather turns crappy for a few days here in Fort Worth and you're out ridin' with people in LA.

Harumph...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Chris H said:


> I see how it is.
> 
> The weather turns crappy for a few days here in Fort Worth and you're out ridin' with people in LA.
> 
> Harumph...



Hey, I can only take so many pictures of the water gardens I need some new scenery...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Well let's hope the weather doesn't turn crappy here. Just had some much needed rain (on my days off, of course.)

We will light candles, chant, and bow towards somewhere for great weather on January 19-20. Bright sunshine, 70 degrees, and a tailwind both ways.

And keep ideas coming as to route, time, and starting place. I'm putting in for both days off.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

lets do it! i got my fixed.. lets ride.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thedips said:


> lets do it! i got my fixed.. lets ride.


new thread for the locals:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=116057


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

Richard said:


> There is no life east of the 405.


do not, i repeat, do not ride east of the 405.

(unless you are noeth of the 10)


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd suggest Marina Del Rey as the starting point. More places to park (for those of us who will have to drive). But if Dave, the "ride leader", is carless, Manhattan Beach or El Segundo (where the "Sewer Meets the Sea") is OK with me.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> I'd suggest Marina Del Rey as the starting point. More places to park (for those of us who will have to drive). But if Dave, the "ride leader", is carless, Manhattan Beach or El Segundo (where the "Sewer Meets the Sea") is OK with me.



+1..Even though I'm not from the area, I agree.. On the south side of the harbor there is all kind of parking..Right around the West Marine store...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Which bike to bring? Bling or zing?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

If planning a coastal ride we should avoid using the beach bike path especially in the crowded areas.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

roadfix said:


> If planning a coastal ride we should avoid using the beach bike path especially in the crowded areas.


The bike path is OK to get south of the marina. Once you cross Ballona Creek, and jog through Playa Del Rey, you go south on Vista del Mar. The bike path is twisty, sandy, and usually full of oblivious tourists.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Richard said:


> The bike path is OK to get south of the marina. Once you cross Ballona Creek, and jog through Playa Del Rey, you go south on Vista del Mar. The bike path is twisty, sandy, and usually full of oblivious tourists.


The strand between the Marina and Manhattan is fun and, in January, probably not too crowded. It is prone to sand traps if the preceding week has been windy or rainy. There's also the access road that goes parallel to the path, but it's wide and straight. But watch out for those speed bumps.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Since Dave is showing off.....*

What do I bring to the party?

The luxo/cruiser Raleigh? Or the quick and stiff Fuso?

Actually, I have to "go blue" as the Raleigh doesn't have bottle cages or an easy way to mount a pump.

Regardless, I hope everybody brings the "oldest and slowest" as my mid-January legs are rarely up to snuff.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

The ride down the beach path from the marina down to Redondo was nice and quiet on X'mas Day....


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It has been beautiful the last couple of days. A little (?) windy yesterday, but it calmed down and was about 70 degrees here in Fountain Valley (a slightly inland suburb almost completely surrounded by Huntington Beach.) Didn't get a chance to ride as the wify's whole fam damily was here (16 total in a "double-wide" mobile home.)

Today was a lot cooler, about 60 degrees tops, but made for a nice easy ride up to Seal Beach and back (35 miles for me) with my "older and slower" friend Mike.

Keep "bumping" this thread up, as we need to finalize time and meeting place.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Can you buy general admission to the ADT center for Saturday night?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Can you buy general admission to the ADT center for Saturday night?


Dave,

pretty sure I've got you covered for Sat. night. Guest in town, birthday, etc.  I got a connection for a couple-three tix, so don't worry about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

you da man....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*I'm ready to go!*

I'm sending my bike on our company trucks so the Panasonic is going from Dallas to Indianapolis to Los Angeles..... It's not as bad as it sounds, it will be there next Monday... It will be waiting for me....

By the way, this bike box was given to me by a local LBS. I went in and asked them for an old box for a frame I sold on eBay... This is what they gave me....velco and padded included... I went to another LBS and got a cheap box for the eBay bike...


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Dave, Do you have double chainrings?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

midlife_xs's said:


> Dave, Do you have double chainrings?


It's an old Suntour Superbe track ring.. From the picture, the cut outs make it look like a double...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The Trek Madones come in a box like that. We save them for shipping quality bikes but, if you're a regular/good customer, we've been known to give 'em away.

By the way, that is one nice bike. I feel we'll all be "shamed."

Just kidding. Run whatchya brung! And keep us posted as to what time and where for the ride.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Any info on the ride route and the day?





joe


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JoeDaddio said:


> Any info on the ride route and the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's going to be Saturday, Jan 19th. We're going to meet in Marina Del Rey..I'm not sure if the route's been determined. I'm going to ride Sunday too if anyone wants to...I'm only bringing a fixed gear so hopefully we won't have a ton of climbing


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

we can ride geared bikes, right? if yes, count us in. 

allons-y and I have other road bike debauchery planned then... and those are the only bikes we're bringing.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's going to be Saturday, Jan 19th. We're going to meet in Marina Del Rey..I'm not sure if the route's been determined. I'm going to ride Sunday too if anyone wants to...I'm only bringing a fixed gear so hopefully we won't have a ton of climbing


Where in the marina? The bridge? What time?

I'm probably bringing my geared bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Where in the marina? The bridge? What time?
> 
> I'm probably bringing my geared bike.



How about 1000 am...The bridge works for me.. I'm riding from El Segundo so it's closer..


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Are we talking the bridge over Ballona Creek at the end of the jetty?

Works for me as I can park in the south end of MDR. 10 AM also sounds good.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Richard said:


> Are we talking the bridge over Ballona Creek at the end of the jetty?
> 
> Works for me as I can park in the south end of MDR. 10 AM also sounds good.


That would be the bridge.

10 am works for me too.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> How about 1000 am...The bridge works for me.. I'm riding from El Segundo so it's closer..


head north? South? Streets? Path? We should start to map out a fixie-friendly route.

if there are fans of the beer, we might-could head south for a stop at Naja's. (opens at noon)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My experience is limited to the Strand...North to Santa Monica and South to Redondo..

Personally, I'd like to do some urban street riding but I can always do that on Sunday


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> My experience is limited to the Strand...North to Santa Monica and South to Redondo..
> 
> Personally, I'd like to do some urban street riding but I can always do that on Sunday


Don't underestimate the urban jungle that is Playa Del Rey.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Don't underestimate the urban jungle that is Playa Del Rey.


Ocean to San Vicente?

ride to *food*? taco stand? Tito's?

Rally to Britney's house? *Fixies for Britney* has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> My experience is limited to the Strand...North to Santa Monica and South to Redondo..
> 
> Personally, I'd like to do some urban street riding but I can always do that on Sunday


My recommendation would be south along Vista del Mar through Manhattan-Hermosa-Redondo (a route my old club Marina Del Rey Cycling used to take) and Palos Verdes Drive North to the juncture with PV Drive East (a significant climb and to be avoided on a fixed) and back. Relatively flat and nice and about a 30 mile round trip.

That is not the "Strand". The Strand is for beach cruisers.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Ocean to San Vicente?
> 
> ride to *food*? taco stand? Tito's?
> 
> Rally to Britney's house? *Fixies for Britney* has a nice ring to it.


She should have been fixed a long time ago.

I don't know why I didn't see this Hardlycould. I was thinking if DH wants to do some urban riding we could take Ballona Creek till it ends, then hop over to Venice Blvd. and cruise toward downtown.

Or Ocean to SV, then either hit Brentwood and head straight down to Tito's, or continue on to Beverly Hills and Farmers Market. Tacos at Loteria. Yummm. But Farmer's Market might not be great if people don't have bike locks (like me).


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Bring locks too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> She should have been fixed a long time ago.
> 
> I don't know why I didn't see this Hardlycould. I was thinking if DH wants to do some urban riding we could take Ballona Creek till it ends, then hop over to Venice Blvd. and cruise toward downtown.
> 
> Or Ocean to SV, then either hit Brentwood and head straight down to Tito's, or continue on to Beverly Hills and Farmers Market. Tacos at Loteria. Yummm. But Farmer's Market might not be great if people don't have bike locks (like me).


There's a great taco place at Olympic and 14th in Santa Monica. It's called Tacos Por Favor. Yeah I know the name sucks but the tacos and buritos there are great.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> That would be the bridge.
> 
> 10 am works for me too.


I know the bridge. I've ridden there but have never driven there. Mappy and I are going to drive. What's the parking situation? Is there a lot there?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I know the bridge. I've ridden there but have never driven there. Mappy and I are going to drive. What's the parking situation? Is there a lot there?


I've never driven there but I *believe* you can park for free at Dock 52 on Fiji Way.

405 - South
90 - West
Mindanao - Left
Admiralty - Left
Fiji - Right


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> How about 1000 am...The bridge works for me.. I'm riding from El Segundo so it's closer..


Just in case you want intertainment, the Martin Luther King criterium is 10 miles "up the road" at crenshawk and 50th that day.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> I've never driven there but I *believe* you can park for free at Dock 52 on Fiji Way.


or the parking lot at Fisherman's Village in MDR?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> or the parking lot at Fisherman's Village in MDR?


I believe you have to pay at that one. Dock 52 is just up the road from the village.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> I believe you have to pay at that one. Dock 52 is just up the road from the village.



There used to be a lot across the street from Fishermans Village that was free..


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Weather report.

So far the consistent forecast for the LA and Orange County coast for Saturday has been sunny, 67 degrees. Light and variable wind.

Also, if memory serves me right (it's been 15 years since I lived in the Venice/Marina area), there was lots of free parking by Fishermans Village.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

..My bike made it to my LAX office yesterday. I get in Friday morning

Here is the email from my LAX manager

_"Your bike is safe and sound in the office… I PERSONALLY took it over there. 

that thing weighed a ton fyi! 

I will have the guys bring it up once they finish the truck. J 

Yay I am not fired! J "_

I've trained them well...take care of my bike


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Anyone up for a fixie ride the weekend of Jan 19-20?


Who's in?

I'll be at the bridge @ 10 - see y'all there. Did we ever agree on a route?  PV? Tacos? Straight to a Starbucks?  


Hickey: I have your Velodrome ticket. I may have another spare or two for any other stragglers who want to join us. (7pm ADT)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> Who's in?
> 
> I'll be at the bridge @ 10 - see y'all there. Did we ever agree on a route?  PV? Tacos? Straight to a Starbucks?
> 
> ...


Me and Mappy are in. So long as we can find a place to park. 

I say tacos then over to the Starbucks for some heavy posing.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> Who's in?
> 
> I'll be at the bridge @ 10 - see y'all there. Did we ever agree on a route?  PV? Tacos? Straight to a Starbucks?
> 
> ...



I'm in... 7:30 flight Friday morning... I'll see everyone this Saturday.... 

Thanks for the ticket...Tacos are on me


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Who's in?
> 
> I'll be at the bridge @ 10 - see y'all there. Did we ever agree on a route?  PV? Tacos? Straight to a Starbucks?
> 
> ...


I'll be there at 10 am on my white IF. No fixie for me.

Saying we're getting tacos doesn't help clarify the route, btw. This is f-ing Los Angeles. rrr:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm still in!


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Well.... my new fixie just got in today so a new poseur is born! The bike feelz great and I'm happy as a clam.. but I have to be in WeHo for an aidslifcycle ride party around 1pm. So I'll prolly join in but might have to run off before we're done. k?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

endo verendo said:


> Well.... my new fixie just got in today so a new poseur is born!


cool! 

now you just need

<del>a Chrome bag</del>
<del>knickers</del> 
<del>beer</del>

looks like you're all set


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> cool!
> 
> now you just need
> 
> ...


You forgot:

to go Vegan

I'll pass on that.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> I'll be there at 10 am on my white IF. No fixie for me.
> 
> Saying we're getting tacos doesn't help clarify the route, btw. This is f-ing Los Angeles. rrr:


I submit for your consideration: Tacos Por Favor in Santa Monica at Olympic and 14th. 

Ladies and gents, we're talkin' al pastor, chorizo and carne asada meats for tacos, burritos, sopes, taquitos, etc. Potato tacos, fresh jamaica, watermelon jugos, combo plates and spinach/potato type things for adventurous vegetarians. Pollo tacos for the non adventurous eater. 

There's a link to their menu on this page.

Afterwards we can ride to the Peets on Main St. in SM and pose. On the way back to the Marina we can storm the Helen's Bikes on Lincoln and check out their bikes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I submit for your consideration: Tacos Por Favor in Santa Monica at Olympic and 14th.
> 
> Ladies and gents, we're talkin' al pastor, chorizo and carne asada meats for tacos, burritos, sopes, taquitos, etc. Potato tacos, fresh jamaica, watermelon jugos, combo plates and spinach/potato type things for adventurous vegetarians. Pollo tacos for the non adventurous eater.
> 
> ...



I'm just along for the ride...anything works for me... My fixie made it safe and sound(so did Dave) I'm ready


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

AH HA, i found this thread again...

Ill be there at 10am...

nK


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

wait... wheres that bridge?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> wait... wheres that bridge?


Previous page:



DrRoebuck said:


> I've never driven there but I *believe* you can park for free at Dock 52 on Fiji Way.
> 
> 405 - South
> 90 - West
> ...



After you park wherever on Fiji, ride down to the end of Fiji, go around the roundabout, continue on the bike path, make a right at the dead end, follow the path to the bridge.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm just along for the ride...anything works for me...


+1


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Is this the bridge at the end of Balona Creek?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

roadfix said:


> Is this the bridge at the end of Balona Creek?


Yessir.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> +1


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:


>


Roebuck, that   is sooo cool.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Roebuck, that   is sooo cool.


+1

It'll totally throw off anyone who's not paying attention.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I wasn't paying attention, what happened?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Roebuck, that   is sooo cool.


LOLZZZZZ .... I think I actually just
        "got"
    what you were talking about.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> +1
> 
> It'll totally throw off anyone who's not paying attention.


P.S.
The letters stand for non-breaking space.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> P.S.
> The letters stand for non-breaking space.


can you two 'splain this tomorrow? kthx

// back to carbo-loading for the big day.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I have to head to Orange 20 tonight to further hip-ify my new ride. Ok, really going to put an easier gear on. Right now my legs feel like they're about to break off.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I just put an easier gear on mine.... only to find that it is the same as the other one i had on there... 

Sometimes im retarded... Now i have two 16T cogs..

I can has Brain?

nK


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> I just put an easier gear on mine.... only to find that it is the same as the other one i had on there...
> 
> Sometimes im retarded... Now i have two 16T cogs..
> 
> ...


I run a 44/20 (I think). Waaaay to slow to bring on a ride. Hence my decision to bring my geared bike.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got everything together. The bridge at 10 A.M. Gotta drive from the OC and I'll see you there. This is cool!!!


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I think im running a 44/16... or something like that... Its fast... but im outta shape...

prolly should bring the gear-ie... but screw it...

nK


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'll see you long-winded dorks on the bridge at 10:00am. :smilewinkgrin: 

i'll be on my geared bike...the fixie needs a smaller chainring (48)...ouch!...and it won't get one before tomorrow morning.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

This will surely be a motley crew.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I am The Edge said:


> i'll be on my geared bike...the fixie needs a smaller chainring (48)...ouch!...and it won't get one before tomorrow morning.


way to tough it out. "I'll be on my geared bike" posted in the Fixie forum. :thumbsup: You and Roebuck can wait for us at a Starbucks while we ride, if that's easier on you.  


// best thread ever!! 104th reply!!!!!!


I'm leaving now.

//Northcoast - be there!


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

crap, i woke up late... here we go!


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Can't get the cog off. Can't get the cheap flat pedals off. Did a gorilla build this bike? Arrgggh.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> way to tough it out. "I'll be on my geared bike" posted in the Fixie forum. :thumbsup: You and Roebuck can wait for us at a Starbucks while we ride, if that's easier on you.


Aw, baby, I'd never do that to you. I'm not bringing a lock so I need to buddy up with you if/when we leave 'em.




oddlywould said:


> //Northcoast - be there!


Srsly. +1.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> can you two 'splain this tomorrow? kthx
> 
> // back to carbo-loading for the big day.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm back too....


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Great ride. Thanks to everybody that showed up.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Richard said:


> Great ride. Thanks to everybody that showed up.


likewise!

thread w/pics in The Lounge

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=118925


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

wooo! I'm going vegan.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I had a great time....Thanks to all that came...

I'll post a full ride report later in the week when I'm back in Dallas


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

It was great to meet you, Dave Hickey. Thanks for being the catalyst for a great meet-up.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Good seeing you again, Dave. Great ride, beautiful day. :thumbsup:


----------

